# Berkley GULP vs. Fishbites ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Berkley GULP vs. Fishbites ...

Which one works better ?

Are they patented and what are the US Patent numbers?


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

I use gulp on jigs and fishbites on bottom rigs


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

What Shanep said. For the Fishbites I usually use red bloodworm and orange clam. Not sure if the chartreuse Fishbites work...maybe someone can chime in on that.


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

I make little sandwiches from several different flavors of fishbites. I call them Crabby Patties. Orange on the outside-red and green on the inside. Why take chances


----------



## RichLou (Jun 10, 2015)

I feel the same way. I put FB on bait rigs and gulp on jig heads. Both work great for their respective application in my opinion.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

What the op is asking is gulp vs fishbites plastics ( new artificial plastics. Gurbs ,flukes etc ) not fishbites fake Bait. 

Imo I only had them in,my hand but was really stiff. And the action I didn't like. Without a jig in them. in the packages the fishbites plastics wasn't a true mold and was all out of shape from packaging. If I remember right you get less. Fishbites vs gulps per package.

Asked a few people at the tackle shops with nothing good to say about the fishbites other then you don't have to put up with the liquid mess that gulps have. But they did have a lot of recommendations on the spike it garlic dye ..


----------



## Shanep (Jul 1, 2015)

didn't know fishbites made grubs and stuff.

Nevermind


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

IPNURWATER said:


> What the op is asking is gulp vs fishbites plastics ( new artificial plastics. Gurbs ,flukes etc ) not fishbites fake Bait.


Yes, that's absolutely correct . . .


----------



## Semper Fi (Nov 5, 2009)

I prefer the fb in the red packaging, it is a different texture and doesn't have the meshing in it like the fb in the blue bag. They (red bag) are easier to put on hook and IMHO I think they work a little better.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Semper Fi said:


> I prefer the fb in the red packaging, it is a different texture and doesn't have the meshing in it like the fb in the blue bag. They (red bag) are easier to put on hook and IMHO I think they work a little better.


Red bag is the cold water formula and the blue bag is the Warm water Version.. If you use blue bag in cold water it doesn't melt like it should putting off smell..


----------



## Snk-Byte (Jan 21, 2009)

For me, neither. For jigs, I have exclusively gone to Pro-Cure Saltwater Gel on a GMANZ (I know I am spelling this wrong) white 4" - 5" tail. The bluefish cannot bite off the tail (unless the fish is 15#). I have found that this combo (red head jig) works for Red Drum, Specks and Flounder and out performs Gulps. For metal in the sounds, it is tough to beat a copper colored Johnson Weedless. You can put a stripe of Pro-Cure on the metal for some stink. An 8 oz bottle of Pro-Cure will last a long time. Just my $.02.


----------



## Snk-Byte (Jan 21, 2009)

SoShoresGuy said:


> For me, neither. For jigs, I have exclusively gone to Pro-Cure Saltwater Gel on a GMANZ (I know I am spelling this wrong) white 4" - 5" tail. The bluefish cannot bite off the tail (unless the fish is 15#). I have found that this combo (red head jig) works for Red Drum, Specks and Flounder and out performs Gulps. For metal in the sounds, it is tough to beat a copper colored Johnson Weedless. You can put a stripe of Pro-Cure on the metal for some stink. An 8 oz bottle of Pro-Cure will last a long time. Just my $.02.


I gave some incorrect information. The bait is Z-Mans, specifically the Sented PaddlerZ. Sorry folks.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, so far !


----------

